# Show booth



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

In the Holiday season we take our gallery on the road to a few local gift shows. Here is a peak at the 10x10' booth. There are chainsaw carvings, paintings, and more... But most of what sell is CNC work...


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

*More booth shoots*

Another booth view


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

*Last booth shot*

I even drug a king sized CNC head board a footboard into the booth


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

wowzer....


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

What a great booth, Scott. Your booth is bound to draw a crowd with all your eye catching signs. From my experience with trade shows, once you get a crowd around you really start to sell things. Nicely done.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

What Oliver said . I suspect your going to be the most popular booth there


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow !! May you make a million.


----------



## GeorgeUK (Nov 8, 2015)

Great work, couldn't stop looking at the custom carved signs bear.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Gorgeous Scott! congrats!
Sid.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Enjoy the shows and do well. Great signs.


----------



## Fasteddie58 (May 18, 2014)

Nice work! What machine do you have?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I have a Shark HD... which started my addiction and added a CNCRPTS 4896 early this year Edward,


----------

